# (Bluetooth on computer) I've got bluetooth but it wont work! HELP!



## XALEX365 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, I have a windows 7. I have found the bluetooth in my computer, it says "fsquirt" aswell. When I open the file, it says send files or recieve files. So if i click on Send Files, it says " select where to send your files" with a large box under it which i cannot type in. If i press recieve files, it says " windows was unable to transfer some files, an address incompatible with the requested protocol was used. 

So i dont know how to fix this!?! Help please? I'm trying to send videos from my phone to my computer via bluetooth!


Thanks!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You need to go to start/devices and printers.
Set your phone to discovery mode.
Might also work if you just have it on with bluetooth enabled.
Then in devices and printers click add device and let
it search for the phone.
You may need to enter a passkey for the phone once it
is detected.
Check the user manual for it.
Passkeys are usually 0000 or 0001.
Once the partnership between the phone and the computer
is setup,you should be able to do transfers.
If that doesn't help,try windows mobile device center.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/en-us/downloads/microsoft/device-center-download.mspx


----------



## XALEX365 (Aug 18, 2010)

When i search for my phone on my computer, it does not find it, nothing in the box pops up. My phones visibility is on and so is the bluetooth.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As *leroys1000 *said you probably have to put the phone's bluetooth into discovery mode.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If there is a bluetooth icon in the taskbar,you may need to
right click it and click enable bluetooth.


----------



## XALEX365 (Aug 18, 2010)

@TerryNet: Isnt discovery mode the same as visibility? Which I have on.
@leroys1000: The icon is on the taskbar, when right clicked the only options are "fsquirt"(fsquirt opens it) and"unpin this from taskbar".

I have a LG Xenon cell phone if it matters by the way...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Isnt discovery mode the same as visibility? Which I have on.


Probably. Sorry. I was thinking that a device can be visible to other devices to which it was already paired, but not discoverable by new devices. But likely visibility is used interchangeably with discovery.

Are you sure the computer's bluetooth is switched on?


----------



## XALEX365 (Aug 18, 2010)

@TerryNet: How do you switch the bluetooth on the computer on?
(is it supposed to be labled "fsquirt"?)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How do you switch the bluetooth on the computer on?


On my Dell I just use the Fn + F2 key combination to toggle it on and off.

On my HP dv6500z I use the slide switch on the front plus use the HP wireless and bluetooth utility to separately enable/disable either of those radios.

Clearly you really want to know how you can switch your computer's bluetooth on/off, but I have no idea what kind of computer you have nor what bluetooth utilities may be installed.



> (is it supposed to be labled "fsquirt"?)


No, and I'm sure it is not. fsquirt seems to be some kind of file transfer utility that uses bluetooth.

*leroys1000 *mentioned "a bluetooth icon in the taskbar." I am sure (well, almost sure) that he meant in the notification area of the taskbar. Right now I'm on my laptop that does not have bluetooth, so I can't show you any pictures.


----------



## XALEX365 (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, I see on F3 it has the bluetooth icon, but every time I press FN + F3, the bluetooth icon pops up on the screen with a red X on it...

I've got a windows 7 Acer laptop


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Picture time.  See attached.

When the bluetooth is switched on you should have the bluetooth icon (circled in blue) in the Notification Area, probably in the "hidden" section.

When it's switched on you should also be able to find at least one bluetooth "thing" in Device Manager (red circle). If there is a driver or some other issue you will have warning or error also.

These items do not show in Device Manager or the Notification Area when the bluetooth is switched off.

Getting a red X on the bluetooth icon every time you press Fn + F3 implies to me an error of some type.


----------



## XALEX365 (Aug 18, 2010)

But how do I get to that screen in the picture you sent?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I showed parts of two windows. You won't get to the HP window on your Acer. 

Click on Start and type "dev man" (w/o the quotes) and hit Enter to get to Device Manager.


----------



## XALEX365 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I should just get one of those USB bluetooth things at Radioshack 
They work, right?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Turn the bluetooth on so the icon is in the taskbar.
Yes,the bluetooth icon show in the notification area.
Then go to start and right click computer.
Click properties.
Click the dive manager link.
Is there a bluetooth device or unknown device listed there?
If so,right click it and click update driver.
Click let windows search automatically.
See if it successfully installs a driver and 
starts working.
If not,you may need to check the support section of the manufacturers
website for the proper driver.
If there isn't a bluetooth device listed then that hardware
is not installed.
Then a usb dongle should work for you.
Get one that is edr 2.1.
I have had problems with the ols 2.0 version on windows 7.


----------

